# Marvelous Monkfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

DSCF3636.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 8, 2013


















DSCF3637.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 8, 2013






Good Sunday Morning Sweet Cookies!!!

Today's smoked monkfish was OFF THE CHARTS incredible!

And here is a video of that as well...

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 8, 2013)

Great video. We get monkfish from New Zealand but its seasonal ,haven't seen it lately. It seems to me to be the same fish as you guys get.

Its great fish,meaty ,dense & sweet.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much!

It was so delicious, with Dijon and tarragon drizzled over. Another fabulous fish indeed!

Your Fish Market STILL amazes me as it sounds spectacular!!!!

Happy Sunday to you!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2013)

Another great post, Leah. I love the choice of Chablis. My inlaws knew I liked Chablis years ago and were coming for a visit. The brought a bottle of Italian Swiss Colony Mountain Chablis. It was "interesting".

Disco


----------



## radio (Dec 8, 2013)

Another great video!  Keep them coming!

Interesting title.  I collect Mermaid figurines, paintings and whatnots if they are well done and not "Little Mermaid'ish"


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Disco!

You get gifted such fabulous flasks of good vino! (You have good friends)! That, coupled with your own wine that you make really makes you very blessed!!!! Fantastic stuff!

And thanks too Radio! Your Mermaid collection sounds fabulous!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 8, 2013)

If I fluke a monkfish in the next couple of weeks can I drop it in here rather than start a new thread?

I do this when I get a fish around a kg or so,headless. Skin it,then cut the backbone out but leave it joined at the tail & between the 2 filletsButterfly but still one piece..Then I put a very robust mix of preserved lemon,anchovy & roasted red pepper,garlic,lemon thyme ,butter along the fillets then string it up like a roast so its a complete parcel then do it in the MES.

So its sort of a roulade.Knife work a little  tricky but worth the trouble.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes by all means Mick, add your monkfish right into this thread if you wish! I LOVE seeing your food - can smell it through the screen even - and that rendition sounds delicious! (Anything with the word "anchovy" in it of course; (whether the white anchovies or traditional) makes me thrilled!

Meanwhile, happy brand new and beautiful week! Cheers! - Leah


----------

